# Alpe de Gallo - Val Mora



## Dantethr (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich fahre nach im Aug. nach Livigno und brauche mal einen Rat von euch.

Fahre ich lieber Alpe de Gallo hoch und Val Mora runter oder lieber die andere Richtung?

Dann habe ich noch eine FRAGE - vom Passo DI foscagno in Richtung Casine di Trela links rum über Btto. Trelina oder rechts rum über Bocche di Trela?

Danke


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juni 2010)

Das ist eine Frage wie mit dem Val d´Uina. Ich persönlich würde lieber denn Gallo runter und das Val Mora rauffahren (hab ich auch schon 2x gemacht), aber ich weiß, dass z.B. StefanSIT das genau umgekehrt sieht. Bei der Abfahrt diese tollen Flowtrail mit Blick auf den Lago di Livigno, das ist einfach der Hammer! Gut, bei der Auffahrt im Val Mora muss man sicher öfter mal absteigen als wenn man es runterfährt, dafür hat man halt die lange Abfahrt wirklich als Genuss pur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (14. Juni 2010)

danke für deine aw
verstehe ich dich richtig, dass val mora steil ist aber kein so toller trail für die abfahrt? ist die auffahrt val mora eher schotter-strecke?

zu der anderen frage kannst du mir keine empfehlung geben?


----------



## Dantethr (14. Juni 2010)

Welche Hütte kannst du in der Gegend empfehlen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juni 2010)

Nene, Val Mora ist schon auch ein Trail, aber m.M.n. nicht so flowig wie der Gallo. Obwohl parallel laufende Täler, sind sie von der Charakteristik völlig verschieden. Eine Freundin von mir plädiert auch für meine vorgeschlagene Richtung, aber es ist wirklich reine Geschmackssach. Am Besten fährst die Tour 2x in jeweils entgegengesetzter Richtung ;-)
Direkte Hütten gibt´s da nicht, im Berggasthof Buffalora kann man ganz gut übernachten. Für deutsche Verhältnisse zwar relativ teuer für den gebotenen Standard, aber allein das Frühstück ist seinen Preis schon wert. Essen ist sehr gut da. Nehmt euch für die Tour genügend Verpflegung mit, ihr kommt nirgends vorbei. Wenn ihr das Val Mora hochkommt und dann nicht rechts Ri. Döss Radond fahrt, sonder links, kommt ihr zu einem Bauernhof, wo man was zu essen bekommt. Hat aber 0,0 View und kein Hüttenfeeling, etc. An der Alp Champatsch kann man noch einkehren, da ist´s ganz nett, aber auch keine besondere Aussicht. Spezialität dort über überall Engadiner Nußkuchen. Aber nach dem  5. Stück kann man den auch nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## Dantethr (15. Juni 2010)

Danke, für deine ausführliche AW

Wegen der anderen Sache muss ich noch mal schauen. Wenn wir im Aug. zurück sind stelle ich ein paar Fotos ein


----------



## karstenr (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
habe schon 2-3 x eine Tour Ã¼ber Val Mora + Passo Gallo gemacht. Wenn man sich nicht vor einer etwas lÃ¤ngeren Tour scheut, kann man in Italien Ã¼bernachten und an dem Stausee = Lago di S. Giacomo, an dem man fast vorbeikommt, gibt es 2 HÃ¼tten. Wir fanden die HÃ¼tte auf der sÃ¼dlichen Seite besser. Diese ist auch nÃ¤her; Umweg rund 2 x 15-20 Min + 2 x 3-4 Km.

Hier meine Tour:   
Taufers - Santa Maria - Valchava - Val Mora - Passo Gallo - Buffalora - Ofenpass - Valchava - Santa Maria â Taufers (ca. 70Km, 2000m HU);

Dabei gibt es noch eine HÃ¼tte + einen Kiosk am Ofenpass

GruÃ Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## Dantethr (15. Juni 2010)

Prima Essen ist wichtig..

Wir fahren: St. Maria - Umbrail P. - Btta di Forcola - Lado di Cancano - Lago di S. Giacomo - Val Mora - Alpe de Gallo - Alpisella - Livigno

Kennst du vielleicht die Route vom Paso di Foscagno - über Bocche di Tela oder lieber über Casine di Trela in Ri. Btto Trelina


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juni 2010)

Die Hütte ist eher ein Gasthaus. Aber ihr werdet ja eh nicht über den Ofenpass fahren, oder? Das geht nämlich auch anders (kürzer).


----------



## trautbrg (15. Juni 2010)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahre nach im Aug. nach Livigno und brauche mal einen Rat von euch.
> 
> Fahre ich lieber Alpe de Gallo hoch und Val Mora runter oder lieber die andere Richtung?
> ...



kann Pfadfinderin nur Zustimmen:
Gallo runter und Val Mora rauf ist die schönere Variante.

Zum Foscago: Wenn Du neben dem Gallo und dem Val Mora auchn
noch nach Livigno willst, dann willst Du sicher eher schöne Trails
bergab und Forstwege bergauf fahren, statt andersrum.
Wenn das so ist, brauchst den Foscagno gar nicht.
Von Livigno zu den beiden Stauseen fährst am besten über den Passo
Alpisella hoch (Forstweg) und dann dann sehr flowigen Sorgente del Adda Trail runter.

Zurück nach Livigno dann auf (z.T. steilem) Forstweg hoch zur Alp Trela,
von dort noch ein wenig hochtrailen zum Passo Trela und dann in endloser
Trailabfahrt auch wieder sehr flowing runter bis zum Lago di Livigno.
Achtung, VOR der Bachquerung in der Abfahrt rechts halten.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## karstenr (16. Juni 2010)

Wie ich nun sehe, geht es um eine Mehrtagestour und vermutlich ohne Gepäcktransfer. In diesem Fall würde ich auch nicht empfehlen den Trail Passo Gallo rauf zu nehmen. Bei meiner Tour ohne Gepäck war der Pass rauf fahrbar, mit Gepäck wird es vermutlich nur eine Qual. Der Schotterweg zw. Buffalora + Passo Gallo hat eine längere Rampe mit über 20%. Den Trail aus dem Val Mora rauf kenne ich nicht. Dieser soll aber nach Beschreibung auch sehr steil sein.
Der Trail Val Mora hat viele flache + nur leicht ansteigende Passagen + nur kurze steile Rampen. 
Der Trail Passo Gallo hat eine recht gleichmäßige Steigung.

Noch ein Tipp: Zw. Forcola + Lado di Cancano gibt es noch den Pedenoletto. Ab dort führt ein sehr schöner Trial ins Forcola Tal. (meist nur s1)

Bocchetta Forcola - Bocca di Pedenoletto - Militärweg 173 - über Piano di Pedenolo - Forcola Tal (Bilder + Beschr. unter Touren Ortler auf meiner Homepage)

Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (18. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Hütte ist eher ein Gasthaus. Aber ihr werdet ja eh nicht über den Ofenpass fahren, oder? Das geht nämlich auch anders (kürzer).



Danke Pfadfinderin, aber so werden wir sie fahren, hanen ja den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## Dantethr (18. Juni 2010)

trautbrg schrieb:


> kann Pfadfinderin nur Zustimmen:
> Gallo runter und Val Mora rauf ist die schönere Variante.
> 
> Zum Foscago: Wenn Du neben dem Gallo und dem Val Mora auchn
> ...



Den Foscagno fahre wir auch nicht hoch, habe ihn nur als Orientierungspunkt genannt. denn ich weiß nicht ob es am Piano Vezzola links oder recht besser ist um nach Casine di Trela zu kommen? Habe diese Stelle aus der "bike ALPEN guide" .
Livigno , d´Eira, Trepalle, Baita dell Vallaccia, Passo della Vallaccia, Baita del Pastor, Arnoga, Valle Foscagno, dann die besagte Stelle, Passo di Val Trela runter Ri. Casa Crapena, Ponte delle Capre, Livigno


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Juni 2010)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Danke Pfadfinderin, aber so werden wir sie fahren, hanen ja den ganzen Tag Zeit.


Das würd ich mir nochmal überlegen, die Straße ist nicht aufregend. Ihr könntet auch bei der großen Forstweggabelung links fahren (dort geht´s auch zur Futterquelle  ) und dann einen Trail hoch; allerdings werdet ihr da größtenteils schieben müssen; man kommt dann beim Zollhäuschen nahe Jufplaun raus. Dort dann links den schmalen Trail und ihr seid schon richtig... Guck´s dir mal auf der Karte an. Das wär dann halt eine Runde komplett ohne Zivilisation.


----------



## transalbi (19. Juni 2010)

Servus Pfadfinderin,

ich will mir den Passo Gallo in deiner empfohlenen Richtung nun auch mal ansehen. Frage.
Fährst du ab Ofenpass gleich auf dem Pfad links der Straße oder erst die Straße runter bis zum Gasthaus und dann links nach Buffalora, Jufplan?

Gruss

Albi


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2010)

Ne, gleich oben am Pass links in den Trail rein, der parallel dazu runter geht. Er ist auch nicht schwer und ganz gut mit einer Gruppe zu fahren. Es hat ein kleines etwas ausgesetzeres Stückchen drin, aber nicht tragisch. Am Gasthaus selber kommst du aber dann nicht vorbei, das wäre ein Umweg von ca. 150-200m. Wenn ihr aber einkehren wollt, ist das wesentlich schöner als oben direkt auf dem Pass. Oder gleich an der Alp Champatsch.
Von Buffalora nach Jufplaun ist´s allerdings sacksteil...


----------



## Dantethr (19. Juni 2010)

...wenn ich den Ofenpass fahre komme ich aber nicht an den Militäranlagen vorbei...die wollte ich gerne sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albert (11. Juli 2010)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Den Foscagno fahre wir auch nicht hoch, habe ihn nur als Orientierungspunkt genannt. denn ich weiß nicht ob es am Piano Vezzola links oder recht besser ist um nach Casine di Trela zu kommen? Habe diese Stelle aus der "bike ALPEN guide" .
> Livigno , d´Eira, Trepalle, Baita dell Vallaccia, Passo della Vallaccia, Baita del Pastor, Arnoga, Valle Foscagno, dann die besagte Stelle, Passo di Val Trela runter Ri. Casa Crapena, Ponte delle Capre, Livigno



Das würd mich auch interessieren. Bin ab Donnerstag in Livigno und gerade dabei, die Touren zu planen.


----------



## Dantethr (12. Juli 2010)

Es scheint so, als würde dort nicht so oft gefahen?!

Aber es ist bestimmt ein toller Trail, den fahre ich egal ob rechts oder links


----------



## Albert (13. Juli 2010)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Es scheint so, als würde dort nicht so oft gefahen?!
> 
> Aber es ist bestimmt ein toller Trail, den fahre ich egal ob rechts oder links



Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, daß er in beiden Varianten fahrbar ist 

Noch eine Frage zum Val Mora. Kann jemand sagen, wielange man schiebt wenn man hochfährt?
Hier im Thread hört sichs so an, als ob man ein paar mal absteigen muß, die gepunktete Linie auf meiner Karte schaut aber schon ein bischen abschreckend aus.


----------



## karstenr (13. Juli 2010)

Kenne nur die Strecke Passo  Gallo  zum Buffalora am Ofenpass und dies nur runter. Bin bisher 3 mal über den Passo Gallo + Val Mora in dieser Richtung gefahren. Wenn man diese Tour fährt:

Santa Maria - Valchava  über Döss Radond (2240m) Val Mora - Passo Gallo - Buffalora - Ofenpass - Valchava - Santa Maria (ca. 65Km, 1800m HU)

Bei dieser Richtung hat man den Trail zum Passo Gallo bergauf. Dafür gibt es einen Trail vom Ofenpass bergab (oft parallel zur Straße) und der Trail Val Mora geht bergab. In dieser Richtung sind keine langen Schiebe- oder Tragestücke. Je nach Wegbeschaffenheit und der eigenen Sicherheit bei gefährlichen Passagen am Abgrund, wird man einige kurze Stücke schieben/tragen in beide Richtungen. 

Passo Gallo  Buffalora: hier geht es auf einem steilen Forstweg ca. 200m HU sehr steil bergab. Wie viel hier geschoben werden muss (in Gegenrichtung) kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dort nur runter gefahren bin (ca. 20-25% auf Schotter). Der Trail Val Mora zum Passo Gallo soll länger + steiler sein (kenne ich aber nicht).

Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juli 2010)

karstenr schrieb:


> Passo Gallo  Buffalora: hier geht es auf einem steilen Forstweg ca. 200m HU sehr steil bergab. Wie viel hier geschoben werden muss (in Gegenrichtung) kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dort nur runter gefahren bin (ca. 20-25% auf Schotter).
> Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/



ICH schieb den komplett, weil ich weiß, wie lange der so steil ist. Viele fahren bis zur 1. Kurve, weil sie denken, dann ist´s vorbei, ist es aber nicht.   Wenn man wirklich viel Schmalz in den Wadl´n hat, kann man´s schon fahren, kommt bißl auf die Sturheit an. 

Val Mora bergauf sind echt immer nur paar Meter, die man schieben muss, da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen. Mal ist halt der Weg etwas weggerutscht, dann liegen paar Steine im Weg, dann hat´s mal 5m eine steile Rampe, sowas in der Art. Am Ende geht´s noch über ein kleines Brückerl, dann hat man´s geschafft.


----------



## Albert (13. Juli 2010)

Jetzt hätt ich noch eine Variante:

Von Livigno mit dem Bus durch den Tunnel, dann hoch zum Ofenpass, dann Buffalora, Passo Gallo, Lago di San Giacomo und dann evtl. noch Alp Trela und Passo Trela. Dann hätte man halt noch eine schöne Trailabfahrt und müßte nicht über den Alpisella zurück.

In den OMM geht, wenn man nach dem Tunnel Richtung Ofenpass fährt ein Weg recht Richtung Munt la Schera. Weiß jemand, ob der zu fahren ist? Ich hab leider keine Karte von dem Eck und die Legende der OMM versteh ich teilweise noch nicht so richtig.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Juli 2010)

Sorry wenn ich mich einklinke,
aber scheinbar sind ja hier alle Experten versammelt.

Wenn ich vom Lago di San Giacomo di Fraele kommend über den Passo del Gallo auf möglichst viel Trail zur Übernachtung am Gasthaus Buffalora will, 
fahre ich dann nach dem Jufplaun geradeaus (nördlich) Richtung Alp Buffalora oder rechts (östlich) zum Ofenpass und dann den Trail links der Passstrasse zum Gasthaus runter?

Grundlage der Frage ist die Karte auf Mapplus.ch 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn nur den Weg geradeaus. Du kannst zwar vor Jufplaun auch rechts abbiegen, an der Zollhütte vorbei, da geht ein lustiger Trail runter, aber da kommst nicht nach Buffalora, sondern musst via Döss Radond nach Sta. Maria und dann den Ofenpass hoch. Die von dir genannte Variante kenn ich leider nicht. Aber das Trailstück vom Ofenpass nach Buffalora ist zwar nett, aber auch nicht sonderlich lang, sodass es fraglich ist, ob sich der Umweg überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## re lax (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
da es hier um das Livigno Gebiet geht,  klinke ich mich auch mal ein.
Ich suche eine Verbindung vom Lago di Fraele zum Pass Val viola mit wenig Straße und den berühmten Flowtrails ( Trela) in der Abfahrt.
Angedacht ist:
Val Alpisella (Adda trail?)  rauf, dann Val Pila rauf zum Passo di Val Trela, Casine di Trela, Bocche di Trela und runter nach Isolaccia
Wäre das so richtig oder führt die Trela Abfahrt wieder zum Lago di Fraele?

Oder ist es besser vom Lago di Fraele direkt zum Passo Trela rauf, das Val Pila runter und den Übergang ins Val Viola über den Passo del Vallacchia zu machen?
Richtig gedacht? Auf welcher Seite der Pässe sind die Forststraßen, wo die Trails?


----------



## alexk_m (24. Juli 2010)

Bin am Mittwoch Val Mora - Alpe Gallo gefahren. Ich würde bei den derzeitigen Trailbedingungen unbedingt das Val Mora hochfahren und dann Gallo runter. Hat dann zwar eine Schiebepassage am Ende des Val Mora (ca 250hm) - diese wären aber in anderer Richtung auch kein Spass abzufahren (hässlicher, ausgewaschener Gerölltrail ohne Flow oder technische Passagen). Alpe Gallo runter ist traumhaft - viel Flow und wunderschöne Kehren. Sowohl Val Mora als auch Alpe Gallo sind perfekt instand gesetzt - danke an das Nationalpark Team!

Tipp für den Start in Livigno: Mottolino Bahn nehmen (9 EUR) und ein paar schöne Anliegerkurven im Bikepark mitnehmen. Dann rüber übers Val Trela. Rückweg über den Alpisella. Insgesamt knapp 60km und 1300hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## re lax (2. August 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, leider zu spät. Bin Val Mora gefahren, Gallo ist dann fürs nächste Mal vorgemerkt.

Hinweis für alle, die eine Variante ins Val Viola suchen:
Vom Lago Fraele zum Passo Trela hoch und anschließend zur Passtrasse (Eira Pass) lohnt, ab Casine di Trela schöne leichte Trails rauf und runter.
Der weitere Übergang über den Passo della Vallaccia ist dann ein anderes Kaliber: Von den 600 HM muss man 300 über einen kaum erkennbaren Wanderweg in geröllübersätem Wiesengelände schieben/tragen. Lohn runter ist dann ein  schöner Trail mit klasse Landschaft, der aber leider auch wieder nach 300 HM endet (Schotterweg)
Wirklich gut ist auch die neue Abfahrt vom Pass Viola, wurde hier erwähnt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355150&highlight=viola


----------



## Dantethr (12. August 2010)

Wer ist denn schon in Livigno?
 Ist das Wetter auch so bescheiden wie hier in Deutschland?

Wollen morgen los,ob es sich lohnt?


----------



## UncleHo (12. August 2010)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Ist das Wetter auch so bescheiden wie hier in Deutschland?













Dantethr schrieb:


> Wollen morgen los,ob es sich lohnt?





http://www.ilmeteo.it/pdf/meteo-livigno.pdf


----------



## Dantethr (30. Oktober 2010)

Pfadfinderin, der Name passt 

Danke für deine guten Infos


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2010)

Danke für die Blumen, gern geschehen!


----------



## Tom:-) (4. November 2010)

das ist eine der schönsten touren überhaupt:

livigno - passo alpisella - val mora - passo gallo - passo trela - livigno.

ein sahnehäubchen nach dem anderen ...


----------

